# nice of you



## Maabdreo

Hello,

I wanted to know how to respond to a compliment with a sentence like _that's nice of you to say_, was told by a native speaker that _ystävällistä sinun sanoa noin_ would work.  I don't know this construction (sinun sanoa?) and was wondering if someone could explain it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Ystävällistä sinun sanoa noin  _sounds terrible to my ear, but my ear may not function so well! We'll have to wait for comments from those who know better. I would just say: _Kiitos kauniista/ystävällisistä sanoista!_


----------



## sakvaka

Or: _Kiitos kohteliaisuudesta!

_A: You have a great singing voice!
 B: What? That's very nice of you to say, but I don't think so at all! (source)

A: Sinulla on upea lauluääni!
B: Häh? Kiitos vain kohteliaisuudesta, mutta en itse ajattele yhtään niin!
​


----------



## Maabdreo

Kiitos avustanne!


----------



## Määränpää

If I may suggest one more translation, _ystävällisesti/kivasti/kauniisti sanottu_.


----------

